# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Κατασκευή απλού χρονικού

## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

θέλω να υλοποιήσω ένα χρονικό με το παρακάτω διάγραμμα λειτουργίας.


diagramma leitourgias.png

Εγκυκλοπαιδικά να αναφέρω οτι:

- Θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 12VDC & 230VAC
- η ΙΝ1 θα έρχεται απο ΝΟ επαφή άλλου ρελέ, οπότε μπορούμε είτε να την έχουμε ξηρή ή να την δώσουμε τάση, καλύτερα 12VDC
- Οι OUT θα ενεργοποιούν npn transistors και με την σειρά τους μικρορελέ πλακέτας 
- Ο χρόνος Τ δεν είναι απόλυτος στα 5", με ικανοποιεί ένα εύρος 3"<T<10" και δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν δεν θα ρυθμίζεται μετέπειτα. 


Τι υλικά θα χρειαστώ για αυτό το κύκλωμα; Θα το προτιμούσα συμμαζεμένο αρκετά, ώστε να το βάλω σε μια μικρή διάτρητη πλακέτα μαζί με τα ρελέ και τις διόδους/transistors τους.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

με κάνα 555?

----------


## Spark

αυτο ειναι το κύκλωμα με ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο και έξοδο μεχρι 10 εξοδους.
θέλεις 2 εξόδους, κανένα πρόβλημα βαζεις άλλο ενα τρανσίστορ στο πιν 2 του 4017 και το πιν 4 το βαζεις στο reset pin 15.

----------


## Sted

> με κάνα 555?



Το 555 έχει σαν trigger την λογική άνοδο ή την κάθοδο; 







> αυτο ειναι το κύκλωμα με ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο και έξοδο μεχρι 10 εξοδους.
> θέλεις 2 εξόδους, κανένα πρόβλημα βαζεις άλλο ενα τρανσίστορ στο πιν 2 του 4017 και το πιν 4 το βαζεις στο reset pin 15.



Πες μας περισσότερα γιατί εγώ δεν πολυκατάλαβα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Γενικά με 2    -    555 υλοποιείτε αυτό που θες

555delay.gif

Αλλά σύμφωνα με τα χρονικά διαγράμματα (εάν είναι σωστά ) ίσως χρειάζεσαι μόνο ένα 555
Αφού ο χρόνος IN1 είναι ίδιος με τον χρόνο OUT1

----------


## Spark

> Πες μας περισσότερα γιατί εγώ δεν πολυκατάλαβα.



εγω κατάλαβα ότι θέλεις όταν εχεις in1 να εχεις out1 και μετα απο 5sec out2. τα out1, out2 ειναι τα ρελε που οδηγουνται απο τα τρανσιστορ.
το κύκλωμα που πρότεινα ειναι ενα 555 σαν χρονιστής με ρυθμιση χρόνου τον πυκνωτη 10mF και μικρορύθμιση το ποτ 100Κ.
με αυτο μπορεις να ρυθμίσεις τα 5sec που θέλεις.
μετα ειναι απαριθμητής το 4017 που σε καθε παλμο που δέχεται αλλάζει την κατάσταση στα πιν εξοδου outputs Q0 εως Q9. 
στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα ανοίξει το ρελε το Q0 pin3, Q1 pin2, Q3 pin4 όπου δεν θελεις τρίτη έξοδο και θα βαλεις το pin4 στο pin15 για να επαναληφθεί η απαρίθμηση απο την αρχή.
 στα pin 3 k pin 2 βαζεις τρανσίστορ όπως στο σχήμα να οδηγουν ρελε (εαν θελεις ρελε)

εαν πάλι δεν κατάλαβες κοίτα την παρουσίαση κατασκευής που θα κάνω αύριο με τίτλο "6 LED ping-pong", ειναι το ίδιο κύκλωμα

----------


## FILMAN

> Αλλά σύμφωνα με τα χρονικά διαγράμματα (εάν είναι σωστά ) ίσως χ*ρειάζεσαι μόνο ένα 555
> Αφού ο χρόνος IN1 είναι ίδιος με τον χρόνο OUT1*




+1000

Η OUT1 είναι πιστό αντίγραφο της IN1

Και το 555 σκανδαλίζεται με κατερχόμενο μέτωπο! Δηλαδή ό,τι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι...

----------


## Sted

Τέλεια. Σας ευχαριστώ.

Όπως βλεπω οτι το 555 μπορεί να οδηγήσει ρελε απευθείας, ισχύει; 

Κανενα κύκλωμα με το 555 να κανει αυτη τη δουλεια;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μπορεί να οδηγήσει Reed Relay
http://www.circuitspecialists.com/me431-1412.html
αλλά γενικά έχεις ασάφειες στην περιγραφή σου Δημήτρη
εάν γίνεις ποιο συγκεκριμένος θα σου προτείνουμε και κάτι ποιο συγκεκριμένο
εγώ πίστευε ότι αυτό που θες να κάνεις γίνετε μόνο με 2 relay και πυκνωτές

----------


## Sted

Ειναι παρα πολυ απλο για αυτό δεν εχω κατι άλλο να διευκρινίσω. 

OUT1=IN1 και όταν διακοπεί η IN1 να ενεργοποιηθεί η OUT2 για μερικα δευτερόλεπτα.

Θα συνδεσω μικρορελε και στις 2 εξοδους και η εισοδος θα ειναι απο επαφη ΝΟ αλλου ρελε.

Ο,τι άλλο να διευκρινίσω πολύ ευχαρίστως, ειδικα αν γινεται με πυκνωτες το κυκλωμα ακομα καλυτερα. Τι ξεχναω;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, το 555 μπορεί να οδηγήσει ρελέ απευθείας αρκεί να είναι μικρό.

Το κύκλωμα είναι πολύ απλό για να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το απλοϊκό

----------

Sted (09-06-15)

----------


## Sted

Τον πυκνωτη πως θα τον υπολογίσω; Αναλογα το ρελε;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι ανάλογα με το relay από 200-1000 μF ίσως

----------

